# PIGTAILS!!! ;o]



## CindyPham (Aug 31, 2004)

*Do you like my pigtails??? That's what mommy calls them.... oh and she said it doesn't make me look like a girl AT ALL!!! ]*


----------



## Ellas Proud Mommy (Mar 4, 2006)

oh how cute!!!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

OMG, WHAT A CUTIE!!!!!!
You should enter that pic in a contest


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

Oh, how adorable!!!! I did that to Daisy before when she was younger. They look so cute!!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg that is so cute







and also funny, do you have his ears included in those pig tails? Scooby would really go silly if I did that to him







He hates anyone and anything touching his ears, and when it's time to clean them he gets such an attitude


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Adorable photo and I love the way the moustache is trimmed in a fanlike fashion! I hope those little ears don't fall off!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Are the ears in there too?








That is REALLY cute...but I don't think mine would be so patient and sit so pretty with their ears piggied up.







ADORABLE though!


----------



## CindyPham (Aug 31, 2004)

> Omg that is so cute
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LoL. Balls is a total DORK. =] He loves dressing up (esp. when I do his hair)! ] I'm lucky he's so easy going... the amazing thing is when I tie his hair up it stays on till I take it off. I tried to get only the tip of his ears so it wouldn't bother him (the ears are in the back part, and it is pulled back so only the hair is tied). He was prancing around the house with his little pig tails trying to show it off to everyone...


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

He is adorable with his little piggy tails.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Balls looks darling in his pigtails!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

TOOO PRECIOUS!!!!!!!


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

That is the sweetest picture!!







I love how his muzzle fans out.







I tried to get my groomer to do this to Abbey but all I got was a shaved muzzle







I may get brave enough to let my new groomer try it.


----------



## Terri (Jan 26, 2005)

Haha! Balls cracks me up!


----------



## Scooter Pie's Mommy (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi, that is the cutest picture! I like his name too. I have to try pigtails on my pup, doubt he'll like it.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

CUTE pigtails - CUTE dog









Ginny & Bella & Zoe


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

VERY very ADORABLE! What a beautiful face too! Ohhh such a good boy he is.

Thanks for sharing it with us.









enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Awww.. it's adorable!


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Gosh, he is sooooo cute. I put pink scrunchie ponytails on Tuckers ears one time to make it look like pigtails and my hubby says GET THAT OFF OF HIM! LOL, he wouldn't even let me take a pic of it, but I wouldn't have got too anyway because Tucker just shook his head as soon as I had them on and they fell right off.


----------



## CindyPham (Aug 31, 2004)

> Gosh, he is sooooo cute. I put pink scrunchie ponytails on Tuckers ears one time to make it look like pigtails and my hubby says GET THAT OFF OF HIM! LOL, he wouldn't even let me take a pic of it, but I wouldn't have got too anyway because Tucker just shook his head as soon as I had them on and they fell right off.[/B]


Awww... why do most men have to be that way? =/ They should be more open to things like this! LoL. Too bad you didn't get a picture... I bet he would have looked just as silly as Balls! =] I haven't heard from you in a while... how are things?


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2006)

OMG what an adorable little boy Balls is!!! I love his little piggie tails! He is just so adorable!! I want to kiss him and squeeze him!! So so cute! How old is he now?


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=166720
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, Maybe I'll have to put them on him again and snap a pic real quick when hubby isn't looking, haha. Of course Tucker wasn't too thrilled with it either but it would only be for a minute,lol. Anyway, everything is going fine, thanks for asking. Tucker is completely healthy according to his last check up so I'm thrilled. Also just wanted to add...I love seeing pics of your babies, so please keep em coming.


----------



## CindyPham (Aug 31, 2004)

> OMG what an adorable little boy Balls is!!! I love his little piggie tails! He is just so adorable!! I want to kiss him and squeeze him!! So so cute! How old is he now?[/B]


Thanks everyone for taking the time to reply! =] Balls is going to be a year old in a month or so... what about your furbabies? They're adorable!!! ]


----------

